# Conceal Carry P220 all the time?



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

So I'm going to go to work for a department that is purchasing 220's for carry and I'm wondering if any one carrys one all the time? I can handle a Glock 22 in a Super Tuck but I don't know if I will be able to carry the 220 as easy and if I want to drop big money on a great holster. I really prefer for my duty weapon to be my main concealed carry weapon. I have a keltec for when a fullsize is not a possibility. Im wondering if I should comprimise and get rid of the keltec and get a baby glock to carry concealed all the time when off duty.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It can be done if you're willing to make some compromises, I carried one for about 4 months in a Milt Sparks Versa Max II, it hid well under a cover garment. I doubt I could hide one just under a T-shirt.


----------

